# Sale at Boutique Pet Shop



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

I got a flyer in the mail. Boutique is having a sale on Saturday the 19th. Supposedly, all aquariums sold at cost. Everything else 20-50% off.


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Great! Are they selling more room at my house, 'cause that's what I need to house more tanks...


----------

